# Gtechniq EXO Application Instructions with Trista at Autogeek



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Gtechniq EXO Application Instructions with Trista at Autogeek

At the 1965 Mustang Show Car Makeover my friend Brian brought his girlfriend Trista with him to learn how to machine polish paint along with the rest of the guys. After we finished with all the prep work I asked Trista to show everyone how easy the Gtechniq is to apply...

*EXO Application Instructions*

*Surgically Clean Surface*
Surface to be treated must be surgically clean and free from any oils, waxes, sealants and silicones. Start by cleaning and degreasing any surface to be treated using a wax, grease and silicone remover. For this project we used *Wurth Clean-Solve*

*Surface Temperature* - Surface should be cool to the touch

*Fahrenheit*
Surface temperature must be at least *68 degrees Fahrenheit* and no hotter than *104 degrees Fahrenheit* for proper application and bonding.

*Celsius*
Surface temperature must be at least *20 degrees Celsius* and no hotter than *40 degrees Celsius* for proper application and bonding.

*Smooth, glossy or matte hard nonabsorbent surfaces*
• Dampen one side of a clean, microfiber towel folded 4-ways by spraying directly on to cloth surface.
• Evenly spread EXO over the surface to bet treated using a gentle overlapping motion.

• After applying EXO to one panel, immediately switch to a second, clean, dry microfiber towel and remove any excess reside to leave a streak-free finish.

• Repeat this process 20 minutes later to the same area to ensure uniform coverage, protection and appearance.

• Allow 48 hours for the coating to fully cure before introducing water or moisture to the treated surface.​*Todd helps Trista to get the EXO onto her microfiber towel...*









*Trista is a real car enthusiast and always willing to help out with this project wherever she was needed...*









*Always hold your microfiber towel away from the car when spraying EXO onto the microfiber towel to avoid getting overspray onto the car...*









*And be sure to wear protective gloves when applying the Gtechniq EXO...*









*Gently spread the EXO over the surface using overlapping circular motions...*









*Inspect the surface from different angles to make sure you have an even and uniform application with no missed spots...*









*Applying Gtechniq is so easy even a Trista gets professional results her first time...*


















*Remove Excess Immediately*
Here's Stuart following Trista gently wiping off any excess for a true show car shine...









*To help grip the super soft deluxe green microfiber towels, Stuart is wearing microfiber gloves...*


















*EXO Buddy System*
Using the Buddy System is a great approach for applying Gtechniq EXO that way as one person is applying the Hybrid Coating, the other person can follow their path of travel removing the excess...









*Here are the results...*





































*Apply 2 Applications*
For best results and maximum performance, wait approximately 20 minutes and then apply a second coat.

*On Autogeek.net*
GTechniq EXO Ultra Durable Hybrid Coating
Super Soft Deluxe Green Microfiber Towels with Rolled Edges
Microfiber Gloves - 6 pair
Wurth Clean-Solve

*Thank you!*
Thank you Trista, Todd and Stuart and Steve who is in the background of some of the shots cleaning the windows.


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

That is a very beautiful car.


----------



## rob750 (Apr 17, 2006)

Mike great write up but a question .....You say "Allow 48 hours for the coating to fully cure before introducing water or moisture to the treated surface." If there a temperature range for this as well ?


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

stunning car Mike :thumb:

nice work from Stuart and Trista


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Car looks stunning,great work Trista!..and the guy that clean the windows..


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Hmm is there something wrong with me as I pay more attention on Trista than on mustang ... LOL

Great car anyway


----------



## jmsc (Jun 13, 2012)

That is 1 heckuva EXO shine! Amazing!!

I'm currently prepping my Milano Red Honda. Next week I EXO it. Can't wait for my neighbor's comments.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Stunning motor and fantastic finish Mike i just applied some today and went on a treat and i love it fantastic finish and does amazing things when water hits it IMHO, thanks for the info


----------

